# Mens Physique Pre-Contest Cycle



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

What would one look like for the guys at olympia standard?

Obviously Rob Riches and Ryan Terry are claiming natty but they just look far too good to have come down that low in bodyfat without the associated muscle loss.

I'm guessing olympia cycles would include:

Test

Tren

HGH

Clen & T3

And also I have been told arimidex?

Is that the kind of things these guys would be running to achieve the condition?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its all speculation what they use but they will use everything you can think of. diuretics the lot.

guy who used to plan cycles for ronnie coleman said off season he was on 9 naps a day&#8230;. pmsl (awaits being slated here). pretty sure DY used tons of EQ and blood letting then putting it back in. i mean pallets of EQ lol all what u hear on the grapevine&#8230;.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> What would one look like for the guys at olympia standard?
> 
> Obviously Rob Riches and Ryan Terry are claiming natty but they just look far too good to have come down that low in bodyfat without the associated muscle loss.
> 
> ...


To achieve their condition they will use diet......not drugs.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> What would one look like for the guys at olympia standard?
> 
> Obviously Rob Riches and Ryan Terry are claiming natty but they just look far too good to have come down that low in bodyfat without the associated muscle loss.
> 
> ...


Core injectable Anabolics-

Mast

Tren

Primo

Test (if needed)

Orals/ oral based injectables:-

methyltrienolone

Winstrol

Halotestin

Fat loss:-

Clen/abuterol

DNP

T3

PGF2A (for specific small sites which are difficult to lose fat or detriment aesthetics (puffy nipples, lower abs etc)

Side meds:-

AI if needed

Caber or prami if needed

diuretics (debatable though)

GH/GHRP/CJC1215

This is obviously in combination of diet.


----------



## SkipsnQuips (Jan 13, 2014)

I see no reason why it can't be done natural.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> To achieve their condition they will use diet......not drugs.


Of course they do diet and train of that i have no doubt I'm just thinking and saying they will need some help as the condition they achieve does not look natural for the size and fullness etc.

Perhaps exceptional genetics on some would allow it but sitting around 95-100kg at 4-6% bodyfat is pretty exceptional if not impossible for the natural athlete.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

SkipsnQuips said:


> I see no reason why it can't be done natural.


You can get shredded naturally, but almost everyone will look small and stringy. The drugs keep the mass and fullness and allow the user to drop fat faster while getting dryer and more grainy than a natural.

I doubt there is a single natural physique competitor in a national or pro comp. Most people are dilluded because they all use the whole "if I was on gear I'd be the size of an IFBB pro, buy my supplements and t shirts"


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

bumont said:


> You can get shredded naturally, but almost everyone will look small and stringy. The drugs keep the mass and fullness and allow the user to drop fat faster while getting dryer and more grainy than a natural.
> 
> I doubt there is a single natural physique competitor in a national or pro comp. Most people are dilluded because they all use the whole "if I was on gear I'd be the size of an IFBB pro, buy my supplements and t shirts"


Never a truer word spoken on this forum whole heartedly agree, i train as hard and eat as hard as anyone I've achieved just under 90kg's naturally with a bodyfat around the 10% mark.

I tried to shred for competition last year naturally and trying to achieve 5% bodyfat had me look like the build of a girl by the time i got close to 7%.

Gave up because it looks crap.

This year things will be different i do the hard work year round and did for 3 years totally natural i know what im doing building muscle and shredding up but there is a limit to it naturally. And anyone standing on stage looking full, dry and hard and doing it natural has exceptionally better genetics than me or they are lying.

No offence but true natural bodybuilding doesn't look that great to me, year round you'll look like you train, try to hit 5% bodyfat & your skinny ripped.

Unless you have Coleman genetics good luck to you.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rob riches is not natural. I can't prove it but I once spoke to one of his sources (who I trust).


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

SkipsnQuips said:


> I see no reason why it can't be done natural.


Then you're delusional. The amount of stuff these "natty" guys are on is ridiculous, and they have you all convinced with hard work and time you can achieve the same, LOL.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Delboy GLA said:


> Never a truer word spoken on this forum whole heartedly agree, i train as hard and eat as hard as anyone I've achieved just under 90kg's naturally with a bodyfat around the 10% mark.
> 
> I tried to shred for competition last year naturally and trying to achieve 5% bodyfat had me look like the build of a girl by the time i got close to 7%.
> 
> ...


Yeah this happened to me when I was natty, dropped a huge amount of weight and planned to compete. Lost a huge amount of size and strength and looked like crap, combined with my test levels dropped because of a prolonged deficit I felt like crap too.

Being natural is fine if you just want to stay in shape, but if you ever want to be noticeably huge or/and shredded then AAS is a requirement unless you have top tier genetics


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I always think of it like this, nattys can hardly ever look like bodybuilders when fully clothed (jumper etc)

assisted guys can look like monsters even if they're covered in a bedsheet!

I tend to notice depth front to back first, nattys never seem to have that thickness like gear users can get


----------

